
Ask HN: AI in code edior / IDE - RohithMeethal
Hi is there any editor &#x2F; IDE &#x2F; Plugin that utilizes some smart AI features to make coding better ? Like something that analyzes and suggest codes based on its knowledge. Like IntelliSense on on steroids. Something that learns our coding patterns and be a minion for repeated  tasks.
======
gargravarr
Hi, the firm I work for is working on something like this. I'm just the admin,
not a developer, but check us out:

[http://www.diffblue.com](http://www.diffblue.com)

